# One-Click Root for ASUS Eee Pad Transformer



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

check this out everyone! Rooting just got a little easier (if it wasn't easy enough already)...

NOTES: (from developer) 
1) Currently for linux only, however there is a workaround live-cd for windows users!
2) Unfortunately, this script won't work with the latest revision of TF101 (B70)
3) You need to be root on your linux box in order to make it work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1198303


----------

